# Clark won't stop eating the walls!



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

I have been through puppyhood before, and definitely have many stories of objects chewed by my lab and previous goldens. Clark is going to eat our house completely if I can't get him to stop chewing the walls. I have sprayed bitter apple on the spot and either it doesn't phase him or he just picks a new spot and makes a new hole in the wall. He is crated when I leave to go anywhere, so this is happening when I'm home, often right in front of me. Attempts at correcting him does nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My suggestion would be to leash him and keep that leash with you....... attach to your belt or something. It's amazing... and very scary what they can get into and how quick it can happen.


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

I read in a Golden Retriever book that Alum powder works. You buy it at the grocery store in the spice section. Mix it with water and make a paste, put it on the object(s) he's chewing on. In his case your walls.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Please check with your Vet. It may be a dietary issue.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau was a wall eating fool. In fact he had been taking little bites behind the couch and loveseat and when out bug guy came out he thought we had a bad case of mice. I said no just a golden retriever. LOL Also he ate a hole thru the kitchen wall and almost hit the water lines in the bathroom. We kept him in the kitchen at night. Learned that lesson. 
I agree use the leash, that will nip (no pun intended) it in the bud.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we had a GSD who liked to dig dry wall. Give him something to occupy his time. We got a really big chewy bone with huge knots on the ends. Put peanut butter on one knot to get him interested and that was it. Dry wall is a lot of fun apparently. Put the chewy in an area away from the digging action, as he only did this in one room.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I think you should really exercise your puppy quite a bit more. A tired puppy is a good puppy. Sounds to me like your pup is just bored. 

Keeping a leash on your pup will solve the problem immediately but I think in the mean time you should really wear that puppy out!!


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Some great ideas I will definitely try.


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I have a wall eater too. Came home this week to find the sheetrock eaten and some drywall munched on. Went out a bought a nice new large crate as the destruction has gotten to be too much! My pup is only 9 months old so I am in hopes he outgrows this!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Jilly66 said:


> Yes, I have a wall eater too. Came home this week to find the sheetrock eaten and some drywall munched on. Went out a bought a nice new large crate as the destruction has gotten to be too much! My pup is only 9 months old so I am in hopes he outgrows this!


 Be sure to exercise, can't stress that enough.


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

In response to that last post.... My dogs are always walked before we leave for work. We get up early to do so and they never go without. Sam is only left at home 3 hours and then I have a pet sitter who comes around 11 to play with and wear both my dogs out! I get home at 3 so he is not at home all day without a break! He just likes to CHEW!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Jilly66 said:


> In response to that last post.... My dogs are always walked before we leave for work. We get up early to do so and they never go without. Sam is only left at home 3 hours and then I have a pet sitter who comes around 11 to play with and wear both my dogs out! I get home at 3 so he is not at home all day without a break! He just likes to CHEW!


Great to hear! I didn't mean to single you out, as I posted this same message earlier, just wanted to stress it for others who may be reading this thread.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

It would be nice if we could get out guys to fix drywall  ! ! Let alone case moldings on door frames! 

Best,

AnnieVA


----------



## jessl123 (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel your pain - please look at the door behind Brophy. There's a windowsill to the left that he's munched up, in addition to some floor board molding in the family room. And I will add that the lil bugger gets quite lot of off leash running each day. He just has an affinity for wood, oh and shoes, and rugs  I hope that this too will pass :crossfing ! If only he weren't so darn cute it would be easier to get mad at him!


----------



## dawgplanet (Oct 3, 2009)

my does dog does the same thing. theres something you can get at the pet store to spray on the wall so he would stay away from eating it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Get a crate folks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Besides a crate system, some fun toys like a kong with something tempting in it, a bone, and a buster cube might help.


----------



## jessl123 (Feb 24, 2009)

We have a crate and use at night and when we're not home... but if I'm home and run upstairs or downstairs to do laundry, or if we put him in the kitchen with a gate while eating dinner he doesn't go in the crate.


----------

